# OG 5.20`s 13`S SKINNY WHITE WALLS



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOING THROUGH MY STORAGE, FORGOT I STASHED THESE IN A TRUNK OF A CAR,
13X5.20`S OG `S!
WHO NEEDS THEM?


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

how much shipped 66801 ?


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

Wats the ticket pm me.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

850.00 a set of 4
no shipping to much work, and time
will trade for superswept knockoffs, and zenith chips for the locking k/o`s or a mint set of daytons 13x7 72`s , or xlace 13`s all chrome


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

are those skinnys?? they look a little big:dunno:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

Final Fantacy L.A. said:


> are those skinnys?? they look a little big:dunno:


I NO HA!


----------



## Gus D (Jan 15, 2007)

If those aren't 5/8" WW's they are not skinny's :nono: 

They are still nice tires tho and are still hard to find, good Luck on your sale!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

Gus D said:


> If those aren't 5/8" WW's they are not skinny's :nono:
> 
> They are still nice tires tho and are still hard to find, good Luck on your sale!


you aint lying!!!!!!!!!!!!!! there nice! and hard to find.......


----------



## VROC 66BIRD (May 26, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> GOING THROUGH MY STORAGE, FORGOT I STASHED THESE IN A TRUNK OF A CAR,
> 13X5.20`S OG `S!
> WHO NEEDS THEM?


*Dammit !!!!! are they history or they still around* :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

thanks for all the concerns about the white walls, these are less than 1 inch wide, and these are NOT the fat whites, what would they be called?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

I dont know what those would be considered but there is a skinnier ww then that.Still bad ass tires though.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> I dont know what those would be considered but there is a skinnier ww then that.Still bad ass tires though.


no i sold a few sets that were the pinstrip w/w, but these are just a little bit wider, but these are not 1 inch.
either way, these woould still look good on a set of Z`s or D`s!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> no i sold a few sets that were the pinstrip w/w, but these are just a little bit wider, but these are not 1 inch.
> either way, these woould still look good on a set of Z`s or D`s!


maybe once you mount them they will stretch out to 1 inch. I have a set that was half inch and once I mounted them they stretched out 2 5/8


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

FREAKY TALES said:


> maybe once you mount them they will stretch out to 1 inch. I have a set that was half inch and once I mounted them they stretched out 2 5/8


you know the rule
picks or it didn`t happen


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> no i sold a few sets that were the pinstrip w/w, but these are just a little bit wider, but these are not 1 inch.
> either way, these woould still look good on a set of Z`s or D`s!


for sure..should still sell quick ..


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

nice tires gl on the sale if i had 13s i would get em


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> you know the rule
> picks or it didn`t happen


maniana


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

maybe i`ll keep a set, i was thinking about have a set of xlace rims built, with some oldschool gold and chrome
i was looking into buying a set of chokers, before i found these hidden in a car


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

to the 5.20 top!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

i will trade 1 set of 13-5.20s for 1 set of all chrome 72x13 or 88x13 daytons plus cash on my end, (depending on condition of the wheels) they can have all accessories, or just the rims


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> GOING THROUGH MY STORAGE, FORGOT I STASHED THESE IN A TRUNK OF A CAR,
> 13X5.20`S OG `S!
> WHO NEEDS THEM?


still 4 sale


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

*KO'S PICS*

LETS MAKE A DEAL:thumbsup:


----------



## MrBowtie (Apr 22, 2010)

*How much for the og 5.20's?*

I have cash how much? I will buy them from you let me know. Thanks


----------



## MrBowtie (Apr 22, 2010)

I sent you a pm. Where are you located? I want them Mr.59.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MrBowtie said:


> I sent you a pm. Where are you located? I want them Mr.59.


i`m in huntington beach, (orange county CA.)


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

still up 4 grabs!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

wuts the price


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> 850.00 a set of 4
> no shipping to much work, and time
> will trade for superswept knockoffs, and zenith chips for the locking k/o`s or a mint set of daytons 13x7 72`s , or xlace 13`s all chrome


still $850 a set or trade?????????


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

i`ll bring these out to pomona swapmeet


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

still got these
i can trade for some quality dumps


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Have this set of Daytons along with adapters, let me know i am in L.A.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

AmericanBully4Life said:


> Have this set of Daytons along with adapters, let me know i am in L.A.


PM SENT


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

DAMMN!!WISH I HAD SOME FERIA RIGHT NOW DAMMN IT!! THOS WOULD LOOK GOOD ON MY 72 CHROME Dz:yes:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

I REMEMBER THEM D`s!


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> I REMEMBER THEM D`s!


YESS SIRR THEM Dz:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## OSITOMPK (Feb 7, 2006)

will you take paypal on these??? i can pick them up if so..


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

OSITOMPK said:


> will you take paypal on these??? i can pick them up if so..


NO MORE PAY PAL
POSTAL MONEY ORDERS ARE OK


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

still have the tires, 750.00 100.00 discount on a set of 4
i need 3 square dumps,,,,,,,,,,,,,
1 set of 13x7 x lace rims all chrome


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

Were are you located ?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

traffictowing said:


> Were are you located ?


I`M IN ORANGE COUNTY


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

u stil got 520 13


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

lealbros said:


> u stil got 520 13


2 sets


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> GOING THROUGH MY STORAGE, FORGOT I STASHED THESE IN A TRUNK OF A CAR,
> 13X5.20`S OG `S!
> WHO NEEDS THEM?


still have 2 sets, 
i will be returning all calls on these tires tomorrow


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

PM MY PHONE # CALL ME


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

still got all the tires, who needs 5.20`s?


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

u stil got them


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

lealbros said:


> u stil got them[/Q
> got intrest but no cash yet
> might keep both sets if nobody steps up


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

still got 1 set


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

to the top!


----------



## sick7 (Jul 19, 2010)

Whats the best price?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHO NEEDS OG 5.20`S?


----------



## BLAZED_OUT_909 (Feb 10, 2007)

I got some all chrome 88 Spoke Daytons stamped I would trade you for


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

send me pics


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> GOING THROUGH MY STORAGE, FORGOT I STASHED THESE IN A TRUNK OF A CAR,
> 13X5.20`S OG `S!
> WHO NEEDS THEM?


800.00 a set


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> og 5.20`s package deal on 2 sets only till this weekend!
> $1300.00 8 new old stock 5.20x13


IF ONLY THEY WERE SMALL WHITE WALLS


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

FREAKY TALES said:


> IF ONLY THEY WERE SMALL WHITE WALLS[/QUOTE
> 
> IF THESE WERE THE TINY THIN "PIN STRIPE" THEY WOULD BE WORTH $1000.00 A SET
> THESE ARE LESS THAN AN INCH, THESE STILL LOOK GOOD,
> ...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

CHEAP WEEKEND PRICE IS COMING TO AND END!
ALL YOU GUYS THAT WANT OG 5.20`S HERE YOU GO!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> CHEAP WEEKEND PRICE IS COMING TO AND END!
> ALL YOU GUYS THAT WANT OG 5.20`S HERE YOU GO!


Wish I could I'm a baller on a budget


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> Wish I could I'm a baller on a budget


YOUR NOT ALONE! 
THAT`S ONE CLUB THAT GETTING NEW MEMBERS EVRY WEEK!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

can do some trading,,,,,,,
need 13`s daytons or zeniths with the hub rings, JD style
all chrome, must be very nice, no curb rashing


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> GOING THROUGH MY STORAGE, FORGOT I STASHED THESE IN A TRUNK OF A CAR,
> 13X5.20`S OG `S!
> WHO NEEDS THEM?


800.00 for a set


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

illl trade you a set of 14s mounted one time by me and some cheese pm me~


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

REGALS ONLY MOBB said:


> illl trade you a set of 14s mounted one time by me and some cheese pm me~


I GOT ALOT OF INTEREST, BUT UNTILLCASH IS IN MY HAND WILL I COUNT THEM AS SOLD

ON YOUR 14`S I HAVE ENOUGH 14`S, LOOKING TO GET CASH OR A NICE SET OF X LACE, DS OR ZS PLUS CASH ON MY END. CLEAN SET ONLY 
13`S ONLY
THANKS FOR YOUR OFFER!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

got 5.20s?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> GOING THROUGH MY STORAGE, FORGOT I STASHED THESE IN A TRUNK OF A CAR,
> 13X5.20`S OG `S!
> WHO NEEDS THEM?


GOT 4 MORE LEFT!!!!!700.00 GETS THEM!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> GOT 4 MORE LEFT!!!!!700.00 GETS THEM!


im shy $400............dam!!! i hate ballin on a budget


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


> im shy $400............dam!!! i hate ballin on a budget


x 5.20


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> can do some trading,,,,,,,
> need 13`s daytons or zeniths with the hub rings, JD style
> all chrome, must be very nice, no curb rashing


13`S NEEDED ALL CHROME


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> 13`S NEEDED ALL CHROME


giving up my Daytons is like giving up some peanut butter for some jelly..........at the end of the day I still need them both to make up a sammiitchh!!!!


Can't get myself to offer up my 88s that IV had since 95


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> im shy $400............dam!!! i hate ballin on a budget


DON`T YOU HAVE A SET OF ROADSTERS TO TRADE?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> DON`T YOU HAVE A SET OF ROADSTERS TO TRADE?


Why yes I do you interested?......what's your offer?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> Why yes I do you interested?......what's your offer?


can you send me detailed pics? i might be interested


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> GOING THROUGH MY STORAGE, FORGOT I STASHED THESE IN A TRUNK OF A CAR,
> 13X5.20`S OG `S!
> WHO NEEDS THEM?


got 4 n.o.s. tires left! need them G-O-N-E!
NEED CASH


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> got 4 n.o.s. tires left! need them G-O-N-E!
> NEED CASH ,
> TRADE,
> SUPER SWEPT 3 BARS K/O
> ...


GOOD DEAL RIGHT THERE


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

FREAKY TALES said:


> GOOD DEAL RIGHT THERE


FIND ME THE SUPER SWEPTS ZENITHS OR WWK
I KNOW YOU GOT THEM


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

still have these,who needs them?


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

lookin good good luck on your sale should go quick opening that truck probably like finding a pot of gold haha


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> lookin good good luck on your sale should go quick opening that truck probably like finding a pot of gold haha


yup!
need to sell them to help pay for some zeniths i need to get rebuilt


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

cool hope all goes well who you gonna have rebuild them


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> cool hope all goes well who you gonna have rebuild them


maybe G boys , theuy had an ok price
WWK wanted to build me a new set
TRYING TO FIND A GOOD PLACE TO REBUILD AN ORIGINAL SET OF ZENITHS IS HARDER THAN I THOUGHT


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

STILL HAVE THEM 5.20`S!!!!
TIRED OF STEPPING OVER THESE IN MY CROWDED GARAGE,,,,,,,,,,,, CHEAP THIS WEEKEND!
GOT LONG BEACH THIS WEEKEND TOO, MAYBE YOU`LL SEE THEM OUT THERE


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

"CHEAP" is the magic word of the day!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

cheeep is the magic word kids!
i need 380 firstones, don`t think these will hold up to 6 batteries in the trunk. and i need a more stable ride.
no even sure i`m going to run the trues spokes either,,,,,,,,,,,small extention on the A arms... caddy rear end ,i`m ready for 13`s!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ANYBODY NEED 52.0`S?


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> cheeep is the magic word kids!
> i need 380 firstones, don`t think these will hold up to 6 batteries in the trunk. and i need a more stable ride.
> no even sure i`m going to run the trues spokes either,,,,,,,,,,,small extention on the A arms... caddy rear end ,i`m ready for 13`s!


what them tru spks look like and do they come with 520s?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

FREAKY TALES said:


> what them tru spks look like and do they come with 520s?


OG TRUES LOOK NEW, 5.20`S TOO


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

need to sell the 5.20`s 13`s,,,,,,,,,
anybody need 4?


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

What's cheap? $$$$$


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Foolish818 said:


> What's cheap? $$$$$


offers?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

nobody needs OG 5.20`s?
EBAY IS NEXT STOP


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> nobody needs OG 5.20`s?
> EBAY IS NEXT STOP


Link


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> Link


not on yet


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey if u still got 5-20s I got cash on hand hit me up 
8184425267


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

HERE YOU GO 
GOT 4 LEFT


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

NOT GOING TO USE THESE, HAD A FEW GUYS WANTING THEM , BUT IT ENDS UP WAISTING TIME ,,,,,,,,,,,,
TILL XMAS 550.00 FOR THE 4 TIRES! GOTTA HAVE CASH, OR DON`T BOTHER CONTACTING ME


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

S-O-L-D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
NOW I CAN BUY THE KIDS TOYS!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

i need 2 set pm me a price


----------



## C.H.U.E.Y (Feb 14, 2010)

if you got 4 more pm to ship 95207


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

C.H.U.E.Y said:


> if you got 4 more pm to ship 95207


ALL OUT.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> i need 2 set pm me a price


THESE ARE GONE, WERE SHORTLY AFTER POSTING THE LOW PRICE


----------



## TxGalaxie64 (May 21, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> GOING THROUGH MY STORAGE, FORGOT I STASHED THESE IN A TRUNK OF A CAR,
> 13X5.20`S OG `S!
> WHO NEEDS THEM?


 You located in cali?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

TxGalaxie64 said:


> You located in cali?


sold out!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> sold out!


What do you have in 14s


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> What do you have in 14s


all out


----------

